# help needed in changing motor on a fisher homesteader plow



## 99 Sport (Jan 10, 2011)

I need to replace the motor on my plow....I have a new replacement motor and need to know what is involved in the job....my old motor would only work if I tap on the end lightly with a hammer...anything special I need to know? thx, jim...


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Take the two bolts out of the back of the motor opposite the pump, try to keep the assembly together as there should be a spacer/washer between the motor and the pump. Might need a slight tap with a hammer after you loosen the bolts, don't remove them from the motor until you have the assembly on the work bench. Chances are you'll be able to pull it all apart and clean the armature and brushes up and it will serve yo as a back-up.
When you're ready to re-install the new motor put it back the same way, keep the long bolts through the motor housing to keep it together and put a bead of RTV silicon between the motor and pump face, I left the bottom open without bead to let any moisture out that might accumulate.
Pretty straight forward, goes fairly quick.

Matt


----------



## 99 Sport (Jan 10, 2011)

thank you for the quick response.... doesn't sound like it's too hard of a job.....Jim


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

Hopefully, you bought an aftermarket motor--- better quality and lower price.

If so, you will likely need longer bolts and perhaps a few small washers to make it fit.

It is an easy bolt-up, as described.


----------

